# My first 1-AD cycle... report



## SlimShady (Apr 12, 2005)

I just finished a 5 week cycle of 1-AD. 300mg per day. Here are my results -

 Starting weight 146 lbs
 Current weight 162 lbs

 That's 16 lbs gained. I am guessing that 15-25% of that is fat. When I started, I could see my abs and now they are just barely hidden. It was weird - for the first two weeks, I didn't gain anything. Then during the third week, my weight shot up about 10 lbs. The final 6 lbs was gained slowly during the remaining 2 weeks of the cycle. I was on a clean bulk throughout the cycle. I did cheat just a bit, but I am an ecto, so any calories are good calories. 

 Gained about 15% on most lifts. I haven't measured anything, but it looks like my arms and lats grew more than anything else. 

 Sides - Severe lethargy. I was really feeling tired all the time. I had planned a 6 week cycle, but I just couldn't take being tired anymore. I had to come off it early. Other sides that were minor - loss of libido (mild), some very very mild acne. Sometimes my head itched. 

 All in all, I am very satisfied. I plan to use 6-oxo and some trib for PCT. I've got a whole bottle of AM-rx and half bottle of Nutrex Vitrex. I've want to cut some of the fat I gained, so I'm gonna start doing 20mins cardio in between workouts. I plan to keep eating big and clean. 

 It's a damn shame the gov't banned 1-AD. I think it's a great product.


----------



## Indian Larry (Apr 13, 2005)

That's awsome to hear. I'm about to take my first bottle.Is that enough for 1 cycle?Or do i need two? And can i stack it with 6-OXO? I just need a little info thats all. For some reason when i go into a GNC type store and ask. They seem not wanting to even talk about it. So if you or anybody has infor please let me know.And i know i posted it in the forum somewere.Sorry for the double post.........


----------



## SlimShady (Apr 13, 2005)

It all depends on how much you want to take. I'd recommend 300mg/day.. that's 3 pills per day and I think a bottle contains 60 pills. You'll need enough for at least 4 weeks, so you do the math. Don't stack it with 6-OXO. Save the 6-OXO for use after you finish the 1-AD.


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 13, 2005)

Uhhhh, starting cardio during pct???


----------



## musclepump (Apr 13, 2005)

The head itching I'm sure is just your lice.


----------



## SlimShady (Apr 13, 2005)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Uhhhh, starting cardio during pct???


 Okay, is this a bad thing? If so, let me know. I will gladly stop all cardio. 




			
				Smartass said:
			
		

> The head itching I'm sure is just your lice.


  har de har... Sorry Einstien, 1-AD is known to sometimes cause some itching.


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 13, 2005)

Well I am no expert on hormones but from what I have read on PCT you want to keep your calories up to keep your gains.  You wont have much test in you since your natural test is supressed so you want to keep your body in an anabolic state as much as possible.  Cardio puts you in a catabolic state so that would go against everything that I just mentioned.........


----------



## brogers (Apr 13, 2005)

Regarding to common addition of 4-AD to 1-AD to combat side effects:

Would the addition of 4-AD (Converting to test) make PCT recovery substantially harder?

Can anyone comment who has run 1-AD solo and 1-AD stacked with 4-AD

Thanks!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 14, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Regarding to common addition of 4-AD to 1-AD to combat side effects:
> 
> Would the addition of 4-AD (Converting to test) make PCT recovery substantially harder?
> 
> ...


I have run both and did not notice that PCT was any harder.


----------



## SlimShady (Apr 15, 2005)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Well I am no expert on hormones but from what I have read on PCT you want to keep your calories up to keep your gains. You wont have much test in you since your natural test is supressed so you want to keep your body in an anabolic state as much as possible. Cardio puts you in a catabolic state so that would go against everything that I just mentioned.........


 Thanks for setting me straight. I'd read all the archived threads on 1-AD and PCT here, so I should have known this. Somehow, it gets confusing though. I only did cardio twice and it was 15 mins of HIT. 

 I sure do miss the pump that the 1-AD gave me. My weight hasn't dropped off any, but for some reason I feel like I've shrunk. I can't wait to start a second cycle.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 18, 2005)

Indian Larry said:
			
		

> For some reason when i go into a GNC type store and ask. They seem not wanting to even talk about it. So if you or anybody has infor please let me know.And i know i posted it in the forum somewere.Sorry for the double post.........


Okay first off GNC workers probably know less about 1-AD then you do, most of them prolly don't even know what it is.  The ones that do know don't really want to talk about it because correct me if I'm wrong but I beleive it's a felony just for possesion of 1-AD.  So I wouldn't recommend walking around with the bottle in your hands, this isn't 2004.


----------



## kraziplaya (Apr 19, 2005)

i ran 1-ad solo and ran 1-t with 4derm....def liked it a lot better with 4derm...gains were great with 1-ad but loss of libido was significant...i def suggest a couple bottles of 6-oxo for pct and maybe some sort of trib product


----------

